# تصنيع جل تعقيم اليدين



## waelhekal (30 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء المساعدة في طريقة تصنيع جل تعقيم اليدين

شكرا


----------



## عمار سلطان (30 سبتمبر 2009)

عمل جل كحول
كاربوبول 3 كيلو
ايثانول طبي 96% / 600 كيلو
عطر مائي 2 كيلو
لون حسب الرغبة
ماء / يجب ان تكون ماء خالية من الاملاح tds/000 / كيلو 395
يمكن اضافة الحبيبات على ان لا يزيد عن 500 غرام للطن
هذا هوا الجل الكحولي


----------



## غريب الطباع (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات وان شاء الله نسمع منك المزيد


----------



## eng.eman (30 سبتمبر 2009)

اضافة مادة الكاربوبول ستعطي وسط حامضي..
لذا يجب معادلة الرقم الهيدروجيني..
وذلك بإضافة مادة الـ T.E.A
(تراي ايثانول أمين) للوصول لدرجة حموضة around 7


----------



## waelhekal (1 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم على الردود و المساعدة
اكتب لكم اللي فهمتة
1- كاربوبول كمية 3 كيلو
2- ايثانول طبي تركيز 96% كمية 600 كيلو
3- عطر مائي كمية 2 كيلو
4- لون حسب الرغبة
5- ماء / يجب ان تكون ماء خالية من الاملاح tds/000 كمية 395 كيلو او لتر
6- يمكن اضافة الحبيبات على ان لا يزيد عن 500 غرام للطن
7- إضافة مادة الـ T.E.A (تراي ايثانول أمين) للوصول لدرجة حموضة ph around 7

سؤالي الان

هذة الكمية تعطي طن من الجل الكحولي

1- هل يجب اضافة المكونات بطريقة معينة حتى لا تخرب الخلطة 

2- و ما نوع الخزانات التي يجب الخلط فيها بلاستيك ام استانليس استيل

3- ما هي هذة الحبيبات

4- اضافة التراي ايثانول أمين يكون كمية كمية حتى نظبط الحموضة 

5- ما هو العطر المائي

6- اسماء الموردين في مصر او المملكة العربية السعودية

شكرا


----------



## VIP-services (4 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مهم
طريقة العمل إن ممكن


----------



## fadiza17 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن الشرح لو سمحتم


----------



## صلاح الدين (8 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك اخوي على المعلومات القيمة جعلها في ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

وين طريقة الخلط 
إي كيف يتم ترتيب وأضافة خلط المواد


----------



## fadiza17 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شباب ياريت توضحولنا الطريقة بالتفصيل


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووورين الطريقة واضحة ومفهومة


----------



## dr.ossama (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ملحوظة

الكاربابول شحيح الذوبان فى الماء

يفضل نقعه فى الماء لمدة 24 ساعة
ثم تقليبة جيدا حتى يذوب


----------



## علي العزاوي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الجهود الطيبة


----------



## ابوراكان ss (16 أبريل 2011)

ياشباب عندي 35 طن جل مخلوطه جاهزه للبيع في برميل جوالي 0506665462


----------



## نسيم2010 (18 أبريل 2011)

ممكن كتاب عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (12 يونيو 2011)

وضحوا الطريقةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
بس لو حدا يوضح طريقة العمل
ومشكورين


----------



## hani_wafa2000 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## تمورة (6 أغسطس 2012)

طريقة العمل اعمل الجل بتاعك عادى ثم اخلط علية الكحول [email protected]لاى استفسار


----------

